# Help to check calcs, for first try with EI + easycarbo or no



## m_attt (27 Mar 2011)

Hi, 

was hoping for a confirmation on some calculations if anyone has a spare few moments, as it would be much appreciated.

I have been reading alot on this site and the articles and would like to try with dry ferts as it seams the better option and the results if peoples tanks look amazing.

in the article on this site about EI where it has the values for a 20 us gallon tank it says divide your gallons by 20 to get the number to multiply the does by, mine is ~50 gallons (rio 180) so works out at 2.5,

so then i guess i take the monthly amount and multiply by 2.5

giving

2 1/4 tsb KnO3 * 2.5 = ~6tsp
3/4 tsb KH2PO4 * 2.5 = ~2tsp
6 tsb MgSO4 * 2.5 = ~15 tsp

then mix with 600ml water, is this because it divides 50ml over 12 doses to make things easier?

then

1/2 tsb CSM+B * 2.5 = ~1.5 tsb

then again is it mixed with 200ml to make dividing by 8 doses easier as comes to 25ml?

so does that look about right?

then does this negate the use for additives like leaf zone and do i continue to dose easycarbo as normal?

dont currently have any co2 injection, but will be sorting in next few weeks when can afford a regulator 

many thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## CeeJay (27 Mar 2011)

*Re: Help to check calcs, for first try with EI + easycarbo o*

Hi Matt
Welcome to the forum.
Your maths is pretty much bang on   
I have the 180 myself and they are the numbers I use, pretty much. 
I had to up my KH2PO4 though, as I was getting GSA. Now I don't see a drop   


			
				m_attt said:
			
		

> then mix with 600ml water, is this because it divides 50ml over 12 doses to make things easier?





			
				m_attt said:
			
		

> then again is it mixed with 200ml to make dividing by 8 doses easier as comes to 25ml?


That's all it is  

I would carry on with the Easycarbo until you get your gas sorted, as this will be your plants source of Carbon.
Using the above ferts, as you are, negates the use of any other ferts, period. Your plants will have everything they need to flourish.


----------



## m_attt (27 Mar 2011)

*Re: Help to check calcs, for first try with EI + easycarbo o*

  awesome thanks very much for the quick reply, doesnt seam as daunting as it first looks in theory anyway    ill hope practice goes the same.

just had a look at your journal your plants looked very healthy and lawn looked so tidy was that alot of trimming?, as my first attempt of one is about 5 weeks in but scruffy also which im supprised it has grown as its only in plain sand and dosed with profito and easycarbo.


----------



## CeeJay (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: Help to check calcs, for first try with EI + easycarbo o*

Hi m_attt


			
				m_attt said:
			
		

> just had a look at your journal your plants looked very healthy and lawn looked so tidy was that alot of trimming?


Thanks for the kind comments   
The trimming became a chore in the end as I ran that tank for 12 months. Had to cut it once a fortnight. Gone for lower maintenance plants now.


----------



## plantbrain (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: Help to check calcs, for first try with EI + easycarbo o*

EI is often cut by 1/2 to only 1/3rd of the suggested typical dose for Excel or Easy carbo.


----------



## plantbrain (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: Help to check calcs, for first try with EI + easycarbo o*

Also, water changes are done typically once every week in the start, then later maybe once every 2-4 weeks


----------



## m_attt (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: Help to check calcs, for first try with EI + easycarbo o*

sorry just to confirm i gut the dose of easycarbo by 1/2 to 1/3 or cut the dry salt dose? also how many weeks of weekly water changes before leaving it longer? regards


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Mar 2011)

*Re: Help to check calcs, for first try with EI + easycarbo o*

I think its cuts the salts when only using easy carbo as oppose to co2


----------

